# Page is distorted in Firefox



## hikkifan84 (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm redesigning my website and this is my first attempt at using CSS. I've always used the old table layout format, but CSS fit the look I was going for better. I'm still getting the hang of it. Anyway, I've positioned all of my elements and the page looks perfect in Internet Explorer (1024 x 768 resolution), but is completely distorted in Firefox. All the pics lay on top of each other in Firefox. Here's a link to the page. *The page is optimized for 1024 x 768 resolution because the large majority of my visitors use that screen resolution.* 

http://www.nicole-scherzinger.net/layout/layout.html

Does anyone know how I can fix the code so that it will display properly in Firefox?


----------



## E-Liam (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi Hikkifan,

I've just checked your site at 1024x768 in IE, Firefox, Opera and Avant and it comes out just fine. The only thing I can think of is that FF is loading the page from the cache rather than the server and you are getting an older version of it. Clear the cache in FF (*Tools | Options | Privacy | Cache* click *Clear*) and then reload the page.

Let me know if you have any problems after that. 

Cheers

Liam


----------

